# northern berkshire beekeepers association



## berkshire bee

New meeting time is 7pm


----------



## LiquidAu

Check out the club blog for more information about the club and all things beekeeping in North Berkshire: http://nbba.wordpress.com/


----------



## Hedge

Just updating some club info: 
We meet on the forth Tuesday of each month, at 7 pm, at the Adams Visitor Center, 3 Hoosac Street Adams, MA 01220. (No meetings in November and December)
We have a facebook group also, it seems that the wordpress page is a deadout. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1188645637812210/


----------

